# Obx header install



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

Had an incident with a transmission company here at home and ended up having to get a set of headers to fix the problem I was having. Ended up being short on cash so went with a obx set headers have not herd anything negative but nothing really good either. Although just letting everyone know. The obx headers were of good 304 quality and actually had really good welds as long with great fit. The mids pushed my x pipe a little long so had to cut an inch or so off the end but that's really it. After start up was actually impressed with the quality and sound and performance was very noticeable. I will try a post so sound clips here or some links to utube when I upload them. Of the entire system obx long tubes w spintech system. So you all can let me know what you think. Only prob I accidentally put my steering wheel upside down while putting the steering column back together.  whoops! 

Photos of and videos coming soon!

Sent from my Auto-guide app


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

:ib4tehrants:

Or maybe thats just the other site? 

They should be good considering they are copies of SLPs. The "nice" thing is that OBX uses 304 stainless as opposed to 409.


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

Yea at the moment absolutely no complaints no leaks seams gaskets sealed well. Sorry for delay on photos been short on time with school and all. Will come soon!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i wanna see the pics and hear the sound when you get to it man. i also think those are good quality pipes.


----------



## bubbz22 (Apr 14, 2011)

In for pics and sound clips! I plan to get the OBX's around Christmas time.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Glad to hear it's working out for you so far. I didn't trust these for a while being the Ebay header and all, but I've seen a few threads now saying they're decent quality and fit just as well as others. Had you done any other headers on the car before, and if so how do they compare, quality and ease of installation? Oh and btw, what problems to headers fix, other than lack of hair on your chest? 

In for sound clips.


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

Fitment was great, putting them in was the same as any long tubes, you know a pain in the butt. But welds compared to other top quality headers were great! I was really surprised myself on the quality too! With those eBay specials you never know what to expect. And the problem it solved was; well long story short I had an ls7 clutch put in and the shop that did it for some reason cut and welded my mids instead of taking the bolts out. It was a shady place to begin with but didn't expect that. The weld broke. So my mids looked horrible and leaked so I just fixed it with headers ;p 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

As soon as this rains stops here I will get photos of welds, engine fitments, ect as well as sound clip with 
With my spintech exhaust. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Tha sucks about the shop man, I hope they paid for the Ebay headers. I would be pissed.

Off topic, what wheels do you have painted red?


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

Yea that was the worst part they didn't  

I just have the 04 stockies paint red and gun metal. Got bored of the grey and they started to turn yellow since they didn't have a clear coat on them. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

*photos of fitment welds and next to steering shaft*

photos of fitment welds and next to steering shaft


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

*cnt*









in progress of getting the videos... they are made but need to edit around some stuff to shorten them up.. will be up soon PRomisE!


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

quick video is here.. not the best but will do for now.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

goatman22 said:


> View attachment 12592
> 
> 
> View attachment 12593
> ...


FYI
Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

*cnt*

addition attachments


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

it sounds really good man. thanks for posting. i might be going this route as well. and btw thewheels look good in the video too..


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

goatman22 said:


> View attachment 12597
> 
> 
> in progress of getting the videos... they are made but need to edit around some stuff to shorten them up.. will be up soon PRomisE!


Were you throwing any codes after install?? Did you need to get it re-tuned ??


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

No codes have came up from the install. I have all for sensor in so just see the flow like it would stock. Have not had a tune but would be nice. Not necessary tho.


----------



## goatman22 (Sep 16, 2011)

And firebird thanks man!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## mf-dif (Jul 28, 2011)

$500 for the entire set right...LT + catless mids? I've always said a pipes a pipe, may go this direction in spring.

I had ebay downpipe and uppipe on my Subaru too. They fit great as well and made more power than some of the expensive exhaust systems at a dyno day. The only thing is the gaskets they come with these ebay exhausts suck (shiny chrome looking ones with perfs punched in the surface). Mine blew out after a few months, so I put my stock gaskets back in.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

hey just a qiucik question, are these Lt OBx with high flow cats? or did you get the straight mids? it bolted right up to the factory exhaust location?


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

goatman22 said:


> Had an incident with a transmission company here at home and ended up having to get a set of headers to fix the problem I was having. Ended up being short on cash so went with a obx set headers have not herd anything negative but nothing really good either. Although just letting everyone know. The obx headers were of good 304 quality and actually had really good welds as long with great fit. The mids pushed my x pipe a little long so had to cut an inch or so off the end but that's really it. After start up was actually impressed with the quality and sound and performance was very noticeable. I will try a post so sound clips here or some links to utube when I upload them. Of the entire system obx long tubes w spintech system. So you all can let me know what you think. Only prob I accidentally put my steering wheel upside down while putting the steering column back together.  whoops!
> 
> Photos of and videos coming soon!
> 
> ...


Im getting a set for my 05 M6. Did you need the O2 extensions for these pipes??


----------



## The_Madcat (Sep 30, 2011)

Very nice, deep sound from those. Get a tune though, otherwise I'm sure you will be running lean.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

yep youll need O2 sensor extensions.


----------

